# Update On Gulliver



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Fellow Pigeon Lovers -
Gulliver was 2 months old on the 25th of January and has adjusted to being a house pigeon with no problems so far. I can't remember how old squabs are before their voices change from "squeak mode" to cooing - but I think his voice is starting to change over so he should be cooing before much longer. He roosts where ever he wants - his favorite spots seem to be on top on the refrigerator or on the back of Jim's recliner. Color-wise he is almost all pure white with the exception of the spattering of brown specks and one dime-size grey spot on his neck. His eyes are very dark brown - striking against the white feathers on his head. I will try to get some decent photos of him posted soon for all to see! Danielle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gulliver sounds quite lovely, Danielle! Thanks for the update, and I'll be looking forward to pictures!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME GULLIVER!  

Can't wait to see pictures! Sure am glad you posted, Danielle!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Danielle,

Glad to hear that Gulliver is settling in just fine to his new home. He sure does sound beautiful, especially with the brown eyes against his coloring. Can't wait to see some pics .

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are doing a great job caring for him. He sounds like a healthy, happy pij.
Waiting for pics.

Reti


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

cant wait to see pictures  ill have to wander through the posts later to read his story. ive wondered when pigeons start cooing as well; Checkers still just peeps but shes around two months now. maybe the girls are just quieter. Gulliver sounds rather spoiled; is he one who will be released, or will he be staying with you?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear Gulliver is doing well. If he sometimes sounds like he is making a "quacking" sound, that is definitely a change coming in his voice. It is so cute when they do that.

I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of this noble youngster!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Danielle

Just want you to know I am so very happy for you getting Gulliver. I know he will bring a lot of joy to your home and I so look forward to seeing pictures of him.

I always feel so much sorrow when members lose their pets but some deaths, like Eggbert's and Cathy's (Birdmom4ever) gander, Romeo, particularly touched me.

God bless

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Danielle, 

Your update and report on your new pigeon, Guliver is long overdue I'm very happy to hear that he's adjusting and adapting well to life indoors at your home. Before you know it, he'll be ruling your roost and enjoying all the attention lavished upon him

Btw, it's around the 3 month mark that pigeons' voices change, same goes with the eyes changing colour as well as the time of their first moult into adult plumage.

Congratulations again, I'm very happy for you and like the others I can't WAIT for some pictures of him


----------

